# My Favorite Bumper Stickers



## TulsaJeff (Jul 9, 2005)

My 10 Favorite Bumper Stickers

A cubicle is just a padded cell without a door. 

A bartender is just a pharmacist with a limited inventory. 

If at first you do succeed, try not to look astonished. 

Help wanted telepath: you know where to apply 

I'm just driving this way to get you mad.

Keep honking, I'm reloading. 

Hang up and drive. 

Guns don't kill people, postal workers do. 

Ask me about microwaving cats for fun and profit. 

I said "no" to drugs, but they just wouldn't listen.


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's another one I saw recently...

Hey You!...Out of the gene pool...NOW!!!


----------



## dan-0 (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is a couple:

Is there life after death....Mess with this truck and find out!

This year will go down in history as the first nation to have gun regestration and gun control-Adolf Hitler

Fish tremble at the mention of my name

Don't Steal-the IRS hates compitition

Gun control--means hitting your target

The Chinese, the Russians, the Nazis & Saddam Hussein all agree! Gun Control works


----------



## Dutch (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is some of my favorites:

â€œGolf Courses-A waste of perfectly good land that could have been used for a Rifle Range!â€ 

"Notice: Driver carries NO CASH! He is married and had daughters!"


----------



## logger (Jan 12, 2014)

P1010014.jpg



__ logger
__ Jan 12, 2014






Not on my bumper but still facing backwards.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 12, 2014)

"The Right To Arm Bears"


----------



## radio (Jan 12, 2014)

Vegetarian:  Old Indian word for lousy hunter


----------



## lsquared (Jan 12, 2014)

Many years ago in Anchorage, Alaska :

"Nuke the unborn gay whales"


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2014)

Fight crime.  Shoot back!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 13, 2014)

SAVE A COW, EAT A VEGETARIAN.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 13, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Here is some of my favorites:
> 
> â€œGolf Courses-A waste of perfectly good land that could have been used for a Rifle Range!â€
> 
> "Notice: Driver carries NO CASH! He is married and had daughters!"


I like that one !!


----------



## manzwood (Jan 13, 2014)

Out of work hungry Logger?
Try Spotted Owl I hear they are pretty good when smoked!


----------

